# Game of thrones



## Leah (Aug 2, 2017)

Anyone here watch it ?And if so what do you think of the new season so far ?Leah


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 2, 2017)

While I am enjoying the bare bones plot of the season I do feel that the show runners are rushing things to come to a tidy conclusion . I don't blame them at all since they really are winging things now but one thing I enjoyed about the earlier seasons were the small details that were given to the characters and plot twists. This season I feel like I am watching a game of checkers instead of a game of chess. I am enjoying the season so far and will keep watching but I wish there was more depth to it compared to previous season.


----------



## Leah (Aug 2, 2017)

MarkinPhx said:


> While I am enjoying the bare bones plot of the season I do feel that the show runners are rushing things to come to a tidy conclusion . I don't blame them at all since they really are winging things now but one thing I enjoyed about the earlier seasons were the small details that were given to the characters and plot twists. This season I feel like I am watching a game of checkers instead of a game of chess. I am enjoying the season so far and will keep watching but I wish there was more depth to it compared to previous season.



I agree with you . I am enjoying the new season but as we all know that it's coming to an end it will be interesting to see how it all comes about ..Leah


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 2, 2017)

Hard to discuss without spoiling but one of my favorite death scenes in the entire run did happen in the last episode. Very sorry to see her go but loved her parting words


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 2, 2017)

Leah said:


> Anyone here watch it ?And if so what do you think of the new season so far ?Leah



The early season seems to be about setting the various plots.  Arya going north.  It will be very interesting how she can help them as a trained assassin.  Snow going south to meet the Queen and bring back dragon glass.  I knew that would happen.  This is beginning to sound more and more like a game of chess.  The Red Queen, vs the White Queen.  The Black King of the North and the Black King of the Iron Born.  These plots must be resolved before the King of the Dead may truly be challenged.
I think that the Red Queen"s brother, who is now just a Red Knight, perhaps even a pawn will be used to serve the Red Queen in a grand plot and will die in the process.  The Red Queen will have planned this in order to make room for the Black King.  This can go so many ways.  Or the Red Knight will kill the Black King and take control of the armada.  So far I love it.  I pray that this is one series that I don't love at the end.


----------



## Leah (Aug 4, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> The early season seems to be about setting the various plots.  Arya going north.  It will be very interesting how she can help them as a trained assassin.  Snow going south to meet the Queen and bring back dragon glass.  I knew that would happen.  This is beginning to sound more and more like a game of chess.  The Red Queen, vs the White Queen.  The Black King of the North and the Black King of the Iron Born.  These plots must be resolved before the King of the Dead may truly be challenged.
> I think that the Red Queen"s brother, who is now just a Red Knight, perhaps even a pawn will be used to serve the Red Queen in a grand plot and will die in the process.  The Red Queen will have planned this in order to make room for the Black King.  This can go so many ways.  Or the Red Knight will kill the Black King and take control of the armada.  So far I love it.  I pray that this is one series that I don't love at the end.



It will indeed be interesting to see how all of its played out .Leah


----------



## AprilT (Aug 4, 2017)

Love the show, just waiting for this season to end, so I can pick it up at my library and watch it in one weekend sitting.   My hope is to, at some point, buy the entire series.


----------



## Leah (Aug 4, 2017)

AprilT said:


> Love the show, just waiting for this season to end, so I can pick it up at my library and watch it in one weekend sitting.   My hope is to, at some point, buy the entire series.



Oh I hope that you can .We love the show too and are sad to see it ending .Leah


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 4, 2017)

Leah said:


> It will indeed be interesting to see how all of its played out .Leah


Did you see the news on the hackers who are supposed to release sneak peaks of Thrones.  I won't watch it.  Time to start a movement.


----------



## Leah (Aug 4, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> Did you see the news on the hackers who are supposed to release sneak peaks of Thrones.  I won't watch it.  Time to start a movement.



Yes I heard that .no I won't either . I won't to see for myself what happens.Leah


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 4, 2017)

Leah said:


> Yes I heard that .no I won't either . I won't to see for myself what happens.Leah


Hurray for the good guys.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 4, 2017)

Leah said:


> Oh I hope that you can .We love the show too and are sad to see it ending .Leah




Wait what!  You mean the season is ending not the show entirely right?


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 4, 2017)

AprilT said:


> Wait what!  You mean the season is ending not the show entirely right?


Like most HBO shows they eventually come to an end.  After the Ice King is either killed, or wins the fight, there is no place left to go.  The good news will be that HBO will be set with another task of making us a new show.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 4, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> Like most HBO shows they eventually come to an end.  After the Ice King is either killed, or wins the fight, there is no place left to go.  The good news will be that HBO will be set with another task of making us a new show.



But, but, I thought the book series had more volumes to add.  I feel so violated.  :sosad::grin:


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 4, 2017)

AprilT said:


> But, but, I thought the book series had more volumes to add.  I feel so violated.  :sosad::grin:


It is not impossible that I could be wrong.  If you haven't seen True Blood perhaps you should check into it.  West World  is the new series that seems to be coming center stage.  It sounds like you may need a lawyer.  I always feel violated when an episode is replaced by something else, or they delay an episode to make the next one longer.  This is absolute soap opera cruelty.   Maybe we could do a class action.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 4, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> It is not impossible that I could be wrong.  If you haven't seen True Blood perhaps you should check into it.  West World  is the new series that seems to be coming center stage.  It sounds like you may need a lawyer.  I always feel violated when an episode is replaced by something else, or they delay an episode to make the next one longer.  This is absolute soap opera cruelty.   Maybe we could do a class action.




:coolthumb::lol:  Let me know when the sign up list is being passed around, I will surely add my name to it.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 4, 2017)

AprilT said:


> :coolthumb::lol:  Let me know when the sign up list is being passed around, I will surely add my name to it.


You got it.  Perhaps we will get a significant payout, or at least earn an early screening for, sob, the last episode.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 6, 2017)

Wow !!!!


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 6, 2017)

MarkinPhx said:


> Wow !!!!


I might agree if I knew what you were wowing about.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 7, 2017)

That was my initial response after watching last night's episode. I enjoyed the entire episode and the last 20 minutes was amazing.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 7, 2017)

MarkinPhx said:


> That was my initial response after watching last night's episode. I enjoyed the entire episode and the last 20 minutes was amazing.


Yes, I agree vary much.  Where were the other dragons?  Now her main dragon is seriously injured and someone will have to get the spear  out.  One of my predictions may have come true. Jaime may be dead.  However, a miracle may be in the future because we did not actually see him die.  However, Cersie may see the door open for the Red King.  Theon is still alive and so is his sister.  They now have enough dragon glass to really do damage to the Army of the dead.  Here comes the 3 Eyed Raven.  He will get into the dragon class cave and finally figure out what has to be done with the White King.  Not what you think.  Unless you know already.  OK, Jaime survives and walks in on Cersie and the Red Queen at an inopportune moment.  This is just my hunch.  As far as your 1st comment, yes, WOW!.  When the episode was over I thought, "It felt like 20 minutes".  I am in serious trouble.  God help me if they postpone an episode.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 7, 2017)

I also enjoyed the scenes back at Winterfell.  Bran's "Chaos is a ladder" remark to Littlefinger was a nice jab. Littlefinger might regret giving Bran the dagger. Arya might find a reason to use it soon.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 7, 2017)

MarkinPhx said:


> I also enjoyed the scenes back at Winterfell.  Bran's "Chaos is a ladder" remark to Littlefinger was a nice jab. Littlefinger might regret giving Bran the dagger. Arya might find a reason to use it soon.



Oh yes.  I agree.  They did not show Arya fighting with Lady, the female knight.  Cannot remember her name.  In any case, they did not show that scene for nothing.  Arya will explain how she gained her skills.  Remember, children have to fight in the war.  Arya could train them.  I think, at some point, Arya's wolf will save her and rejoin her or die because it saved her.  Finally, if they kill off Littlefinger, what happens with his army.  If Littlefinger dies I have a hunch he will be trying something untoward.  I like that word.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 7, 2017)

MarkinPhx said:


> That was my initial response after watching last night's episode. I enjoyed the entire episode and the last 20 minutes was amazing.


Yes, I agree vary much.  Where were the other dragons?  Now her main dragon is seriously injured and someone will have to get the spear. Out.  One of my predictions may have come true.  The Red Queen's brother may be dead.  However, a miracle may be in the future because we did not actually see him die.  Howerver, Cerce may see the door open for the Red King.  Theon is still alive and so is his sister.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 20, 2017)

So no thoughts on last weeks episode as we wait for the episode tonight ? Like many others around the internet, I thought there were a few sloppy plot devices in the episode but I'm starting to overlook those this season. Story wise, I did enjoy seeing Cersei's reaction when she found out who killed Joffery . Jaime has become a shell of himself. I wonder if she really is pregnant.  I don't think that Arya is dumb enough to fall for Littlefinger's set up . I'm sure she will confront Sansa but hopefully they will figure out what is going on and plot against Littlefinger.  The "Maginficent 7" gang should be interesting to follow. I  don't know how they will follow through with their plans should they capture an undead but it should be fun watching them trying to capture one.
In my mind the most important thing that happened was the revelation Sam and Gilly discovered plus the scene showing Jon befriending the dragon.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 20, 2017)

Well, I pretty much struck out on my predictions for tonight's episode. That is going to be a tough dragon to bring down.


----------



## Greyson (Aug 30, 2017)

Have just watched  S07E07 The Dragon and the Wolf............. Just keeps getting better ...


----------



## Greyson (Aug 30, 2017)

ARTY THRONES


----------



## Greyson (Aug 30, 2017)

Deana ...


----------



## Greyson (Aug 30, 2017)

More Art


----------



## Greyson (Aug 30, 2017)

THE FILMING LOCATIONS


----------



## Greyson (Aug 30, 2017)

Tyrion is at it again ...


----------



## Greyson (Aug 30, 2017)

Alaskan style ...


----------



## Greyson (Aug 30, 2017)

All linked to history ...


----------



## Greyson (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Greyson (Aug 31, 2017)

Where you've seen them before ...


----------

